# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Cycle Breakers [Fabula Ultima TTJRPG]

## Melnibonean

Cycle Breakers is about heroes in the world of Astra where ancient ruins spawns monsters and invade the world. Confronting and shutting down ruins is the only safeguard that people have against the monsters from the dungeons. You are one of the Cycle Breaker, fighting against monsters for your own reason. You and other Cycle Breakers begin on an airship headed to the Kingdom of Cornelia. Some people use swords and magic to combat the monsters, while other heroes rely on the feat of technologies and the most daring mix magic and technology with Magitech.

Cycle Breakers use Fabula Ultima TTJRPG, a system that attempts in emulating the JRPG genre of console video games like Final Fantasy series. You start at level 5 and must spread your levels between at least 2 classes to a maximum of 3 classes. If you are unfamiliar with Fabula Ulima or do not possess the book, I will assist you in creating your Cycle Breaker.

Seeking 3 to 5 players.

----------


## Shadowz1797

Sounds like a great time. Huge fan of JRPGs. Unfortunately don't have access to the source book, but let me know what I can do.

----------


## Melnibonean

> Sounds like a great time. Huge fan of JRPGs. Unfortunately don't have access to the source book, but let me know what I can do.


Well, going to keep it simple, what kind of character you want to play? 

Essentially, it goes like this:

-Write down your character Identity, essentially a short sentence summarizing how they see themselves currently: Royal Knight, Magitch Scientist, One-Eyed Samurai or Queen of the Thieves. Note that since you can invoke this Identity for stuff, if it is important to your character you could write down stuff like Fallen Elven Prince (there is no races mechanic but it's a way to represent it if part of your identity)

-Choose or Create a Theme for your character, a strong ideal or emotion: Ambition, Hope, Justice, Mercy etc...could be one of many themes for your character.

-Next Pick an Origin, where you are from, you can create a location, no problem, it can be a village or some fantastic place, like a palace on the Moon etc...

-Next are the classes, there are quite a few of them, at this step to help you make it really your character, tell me a bit of what you want to do. There are 16 classes, you start at level 5 and have to pick at least 2 classes to distribute the levels or up to 3 classes to begin with. Some classes give you some proficiencies in martial weapons, armor, shields etc...but all classes have various free benefits. On top of the free benefits, each level you can pick a skill, some skills can be picked multiple times.

The Quick suggestions/combo include for examples:

Alchemist (Tinkerer Level 3, Wayfarer Level 2)
Black Knight (Darkblade Level 2, Entropist Level 1, Weaponmaster Level 2)
Gunslinger (Sharpshooter Level 3, Tinkerer Level 2)
Healer (Orator Level 2, Spiritist Level 3)
Magitechnician (Loremaster Level 2, Tinkerer Level 3)
Ninja (Rogue Level 3, Spiritist Level 1, Weaponmaster Level 1)

Just among the many possibilities out there.

----------


## Llyarden

So I decided to roll randomly for some of the concept stuff for inspiration and I ended up with the 'non-human' adjective, so...what non-humans are there in this world?  No big deal if not of course, but since the dice decreed it I thought I'd ask lol.

Current plan is Guardian / Darkblade / Fury.

----------


## Melnibonean

> So I decided to roll randomly for some of the concept stuff for inspiration and I ended up with the 'non-human' adjective, so...what non-humans are there in this world?  No big deal if not of course, but since the dice decreed it I thought I'd ask lol.
> 
> Current plan is Guardian / Darkblade / Fury.


Not Exhaustive, but in general:

-Beastfolk
-Dwarf
-Elf
-Insectfolk
-Titans (Big people, descended from Titan, half-giants kind of deal, they have horns kind of like the ones in Dragon Age)

----------


## dreamking

I may be interested, I certainly really like the idea of Fabula Ultima.

A few questions:

- Will we be playing on the forums or through Discord?  I would prefer Discord, but I would be willing to try the forums cause this game seems pretty cool.

- The rulebook puts a lot of focus on the group building the world together.  Will we have some sort of group worldbuilding process or will the GM mainly be in charge.

----------


## Melnibonean

> I may be interested, I certainly really like the idea of Fabula Ultima.
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> - Will we be playing on the forums or through Discord?  I would prefer Discord, but I would be willing to try the forums cause this game seems pretty cool.
> 
> - The rulebook puts a lot of focus on the group building the world together.  Will we have some sort of group worldbuilding process or will the GM mainly be in charge.


-On the forums is the plan.

-The world creation part is interesting, but yeah would be for after/when we have all the players, as for now, don't want to slow down the process.

----------


## dreamking

In that case, I have my character down.  He is a "Plague Doctor" from a kingdom that was blighted by some kind of magitech weapon of mass destruction and is seeking a way to heal his people/land.

Baron Corvus von Redwing, Duskland Lord turned Plague Doctor

*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show

Corvus Von Redwing was once the Scion of a noble house in the kingdom of Phonecia, where his father served in the royal court as Lord Alchemist and Physician to the King.  Phonecia was a beautiful and prosperous nation that was known for it's vast collections of knowledge and wonders of both sorcery and magitech.  With access to his family's sizable estate in the town of Orrey, Corvus spent most of his youth in House Redwing's massive library, where he taught himself about the world along with the art of Alchemy.  For a while it looked like Corvus would one day take his father's place as Phonecia's Lord Alchemist when his father eventually stepped down.

Everything changed for Corvus on a terrible day five years ago:  The Day of the Tomb Sun.  On that day, all of Phonecia watched as it's capital was suddenly consumed by a massive blast of necromantic energy.  No one knows what caused the Tomb Sun.  Some say that it was an attack from an opposing nation, others that it was the Gods punishing Phonecia for it's hubris, but whatever the cause the Tomb Sun's effects were devastating.  The verdant trees of Phonecia's forests turned black and twisted.  The once rich farmlands suddenly barely put forth enough to feed it's farmers.  Undead husks and other terrible creatures preyed freely upon the unwary.  And the sickness....plauges ravaged all of Phonecia, leaving no village, town or city unscathed.   Even the sun itself seemed to shine less brightly upon Corvus's former home. The once mighty kingdom of Phonecia dissolved into a blighted lawless wasteland in a matter of months.  Today it is collectively known to the rest of the world as the Dusklands.

With his father dead from the initial blast, Corvus assumed the title of Baron and quickly put his knowledge to the test.  His knowledge of medicine and Alchemy allowed him to stave off some of the worst effects of the Tomb Sun.  While many cities and towns dissolved into anarchy, Orrey quickly became a destination for all who sought treatment for their sickness or protection from the necromantic beasts that now roamed the wasteland.  Under the new Baron Von Redwing's leadership, Orrey managed to become a haven for the displaced Phonecians.  Today it is little more than a miserable looking town surrounded by the tents and shacks of semi-permenant refugees, though it's people manage to get by.

Corvus has spent the last five years working to help the people of his shattered homeland and researching the Tomb Sun and (more importantly) a way to reverse it's effects.  He has had little luck in the latter, and has now left Orrey in the charge of his younger sister and loyal man at arms.  The Baron von Redwing has set off to travel the world and find a way to restore Phonecia if it is the last thing he ever does.  


*Spoiler: Image*
Show

----------


## Melnibonean

Sounds like a fun idea, I can't access the document (not public).

----------


## Llyarden

So my vague idea for my character's origin is that at some point in the past, some ancient ruler/bandit lord/whatever captured a whole bunch of Titans and forced them to become soldiers to fight the monsters, on the basis of big strong Titans = good fighters.  It obviously didn't work and the ruler got overthrown, but even centuries later there's still a substantial Titan population living in the citadel that was constructed for them (and a surrounding village) and it still has something of a warrior culture.

Would that work in terms of fluff?

----------


## Melnibonean

> So my vague idea for my character's origin is that at some point in the past, some ancient ruler/bandit lord/whatever captured a whole bunch of Titans and forced them to become soldiers to fight the monsters, on the basis of big strong Titans = good fighters.  It obviously didn't work and the ruler got overthrown, but even centuries later there's still a substantial Titan population living in the citadel that was constructed for them (and a surrounding village) and it still has something of a warrior culture.
> 
> Would that work in terms of fluff?


It works and I like it. Many people would have tried many ways to fight off the ancient ruins spawning monsters.

----------


## dreamking

> Sounds like a fun idea, I can't access the document (not public).


Try it now, it should work.

----------


## Melnibonean

> Try it now, it should work.


It looks pretty cool

----------


## dreamking

> It looks pretty cool


Ill try to get an outline for a backstory up soon, since chances are Ill have to change details once we get some World Building down.

----------


## Melnibonean

> Ill try to get an outline for a backstory up soon, since chances are Ill have to change details once we get some World Building down.


Yeah will probably need some tweaking eventually but for now, no worries.

----------


## Alaize-chan

Tentatively interested, I just discovered the system and I love the visuals and idea!

----------


## Thunder999

I don't have the rules, but this looks fun.  Based on your post I've got this:

Identity:Elven Magitech Researcher
Theme:Curiosity 
Origin:Magitech Space Station in geosynchronous orbit above a ruined elven city
Class:Magitechnician? Maybe slightly more magic than tech if that's how it work?

He wants to understand how the ruins work.

----------


## Melnibonean

> Tentatively interested, I just discovered the system and I love the visuals and idea!


Yeah, it's fun and elegant system.




> I don't have the rules, but this looks fun.  Based on your post I've got this:
> 
> Identity:Elven Magitech Researcher
> Theme:Curiosity 
> Origin:Magitech Space Station in geosynchronous orbit above a ruined elven city
> Class:Magitechnician? Maybe slightly more magic than tech if that's how it work?
> 
> He wants to understand how the ruins work.


Sounds fun.


Magitechnician the suggested classic setup will cover the spells by using Magispheres.

Loremaster (2 levels): Quick Assessment (SL 2)
Tinkerer (3 levels): Gadgets (SL 3: Magitech: Basic, Advanced, and Superior; magisphere spells: Elemental Shroud, Flare, Heal)

Quick Assessment essentially by spending MP, you get trait/information about a creature. 

Gagdgets Magitech Superior covers the last level of the Skill, essentially you can control soldier-rank construct, you can spend 3 Inventory Points to create a firearm known as a Magicannon and choose the type of damage (air,bolt,earth,fire, ice or physical). You can only have one Magicannon at a time. The other crumble to dust. With superior you get to use and make Magispheres but have 3 spells chosen from the Elementalist, Entropist and Spiritist list (so if you don't feel like the preselected three spells above let me know). Beside spending Inventory points to cast the magisphere spells, it follows the other rules (MP cost, magic checks) and the sphere is destroyed after using it. You get more magispheres at level 20 and level 40.

----------


## dreamking

Backstory for Corvus Von Redwing is up on my post with his character sheet.

----------


## Rokku

Love a JRPG. Looking the game over now!

----------


## Alaize-chan

So... Is a site where I can read the classes and such?

----------


## Melnibonean

> Backstory for Corvus Von Redwing is up on my post with his character sheet.


Read it, pretty nice.




> Love a JRPG. Looking the game over now!


It does JRPG in a fun way.





> So... Is a site where I can read the classes and such?


Only the Quickstart and the Necromancer class (from the Halloween special) are free to read online.

But in very brief:

----------


## Alaize-chan

Oh I see, I see 

Very interesting, I'll give it some thoughts, it's hard for me to go blind In character creation and such x.x

----------


## Melnibonean

> Oh I see, I see 
> 
> Very interesting, I'll give it some thoughts, it's hard for me to go blind In character creation and such x.x


I can assist, usually if you have an idea/concept in mind and taken from the JRPG genre, it isn't difficult to replicate.

If not the classic character concepts might help, the book has some starting suggestions/combos:

-Alchemist, Black Knight, Gambler, Gunslinger, Healer, Magitechnician, Monster Mage (Blue Mage), Ninja, Pirate, Pugilist, Ranger, Red Sorcerer (Red Mage pretty much), Sage, Samurai and Soldier.

With 16 classes (15 in base book + Necromancer in Halloween Special) and each having different skills, there is a large range of combos.

----------


## Alaize-chan

Alright, following the previously given guidelines here's a rough idea of what I'd like to create/play

-Write down your character Identity, essentially a short sentence summarizing how they see themselves currently: Mage Turned Treasure Hunter

-Choose or Create a Theme for your character, a strong ideal or emotion: Curiosity 

-Next Pick an Origin, where you are from, you can create a location, no problem, it can be a village or some fantastic place, like a palace on the Moon etc...
The City of Orologium which was destroyed when ruins appeared and overrun it with monsters, these were later vanquished but the damage was already done.

-Next are the classes, there are quite a few of them, at this step to help you make it really your character, tell me a bit of what you want to do. 

Magical oriented warrior, capable of using a weapon but heavily relying on magic buffs and attacks, perhaps some magitech, not quite sure, so... Kinda red mage?

----------


## Melnibonean

> Alright, following the previously given guidelines here's a rough idea of what I'd like to create/play
> 
> -Write down your character Identity, essentially a short sentence summarizing how they see themselves currently: Mage Turned Treasure Hunter
> 
> -Choose or Create a Theme for your character, a strong ideal or emotion: Curiosity 
> 
> -Next Pick an Origin, where you are from, you can create a location, no problem, it can be a village or some fantastic place, like a palace on the Moon etc...
> The City of Orologium which was destroyed when ruins appeared and overrun it with monsters, these were later vanquished but the damage was already done.
> 
> ...


All classes can equip weapons, its just some classes give access to martial weapons. 

The Red Mage would be the easiest setup:

Red Mage
Elementalist (3 Levels): Elemental Magic (Iceberg), Spellblade (SL2)
Spiritist (1 level): Spiritual Magic (Heal)
Weaponmaster (1 level): Melee Weapon Mastery (as a free benefit, you can equip martial melee weapons and martial shilds)

In the setup above, essentially your accuracy with your weapon is buffed with spellblade and melee weapon mastery when you cast offensive spells. Iceberg is a pllar of ice attacking one creature and heal as you can imagine heal target(s). 

Now, if you really want to create magitech, you would need to trade off for the Tinker level (s).

----------


## Alaize-chan

Ohhhh sounds interesting 

What can I get from tinker? A special weapon of sort? Perhaps... A gunblade or similar?

Also aren't other spells besides ice at that point or those are higher level?

----------


## Melnibonean

> Ohhhh sounds interesting 
> 
> What can I get from tinker? A special weapon of sort? Perhaps... A gunblade or similar?
> 
> Also aren't other spells besides ice at that point or those are higher level?


Tinker free benefit by default is the ability to start projects (aka custom inventions) but as an Elementalist you already have access to Rituals as a free benefits (you would need the Ritual Elementalism skill to access to Elemenalism discipline in Rituals). 

As for tinker like many other classes is simply a list of skills that you can take X amount of time (some once, some more like 10 times), there are no level requirements (Elemental Magic for example in Elementalist you can pick any spell on the elementalist spell list). The spells are: Elemental Shroud, Elemental Weapon, Flare, Fulgur, Glacies, Iceberg, Ignis, Soaring Strike, Terra, Thunderbolt, Ventus, Vortex.

Other skills of Tinker tend to support either project or gadgets 

Heroic Skills, obtained after reaching level 10 in a class (mastery) are the only ones with level and other requirements.

For magitech benefits, it would be like my post reply to Thunder99, to get superior benefits you need to pick Gadget type: Magitech three times (so 3 levels) for basic, advanced and superior benefits. Other Gadgets option including Alchemy or Infusions which follows as well Basic, Advanced and Superior benefits. The Gadget type Skill can only be taken 5 times, so at most you could master one type of Gadget and reach advanced in a 2nd type of Gadget.

----------


## Alaize-chan

Oh I see, I see, then no Tinker, how about arcanist or entropist?

----------


## Melnibonean

> Oh I see, I see, then no Tinker, how about arcanist or entropist?


Arcanist is the summoner, but the main deal if you pick the Bind and Summon Skill (can only be picked once), you start with one Arcanum (think of them like Ifrit or Shiva and similar, so arcanum of fire, arcanum of gate to cite a few examples), starting with an Arcanum is only available at character creation, past that, you need to obtain any other arcanum with exploration and story progression. If you pick arcanist during the game for example, you would need to go obtain an arcanum the normal way.

Summoning an Arcanum is 40 MP so in general a significant cost, but you get merge benefits The skills are made to support the arcanum like Emergency Arcanum to cast an Arcanum during a crisis with a lower cost. Arcane Circle which after you dismiss an arcanum willingly, you can cast a spell as a free action (limited by SL invested into Arcane circle). Arcanist have also a skill to access the Arcanism Ritual but it is limited to Arcanum domains you have already bound.

Entropist are the astromancer/Chaos Mage and Gambler. Among their skills, you can pick up Entropic Magic for spells like Acceleration, Anomaly (alter a creature, so they become vulnerable to a damage they are resistant to), Drain Spirit, Drain Vigor, Gamble (a gamble roll different effects), Stop, Omega etc...(there are more spells but just giving an idea). Beyond the basic entropic magic skill, Absorb MP (regain MP when you suffer damage, depends on SL), Lucky Seven (you start with a 7 at the beginning of each session, and you can replace a die rolled with your lucky number even on stuff that are impossible like 7 on a d6, and this number becomes your new lucky number for other scenes), Ritual Entropism (ritual with the Entropism discipline) and the Stolen Time (use an action during a conflict to alter the flow of time).

----------


## Alaize-chan

So arcanist is a summoner, gotcha 

But entropist sounds awesome! Kinda like a time mage!

So, so... Would Elementalist, Weapon Master and entropist work? I'm okay giving up healing maybe I can grab that later on

Also, are elemental weapon and spellblade two different buffs? Would they stack? Or I'm better with an elemental spell, if so I'd like either Thunder or fire for thematic reasons

----------


## Melnibonean

> So arcanist is a summoner, gotcha 
> 
> But entropist sounds awesome! Kinda like a time mage!
> 
> So, so... Would Elementalist, Weapon Master and entropist work? I'm okay giving up healing maybe I can grab that later on
> 
> Also, are elemental weapon and spellblade two different buffs? Would they stack? Or I'm better with an elemental spell, if so I'd like either Thunder or fire for thematic reasons


Elemental Weapon changes the damage type of your weapon while spellblade skill uses the accuracy bonus of your weapon to cast offensive spells (which synergize with Melee Weapon Mastery).

Any combo is fine: Just spellblade and melee weapon mastery have a good synergy:

Elementalist (Level 3): Elemental Magic (Flare), Spellblade (SL2)
Entropist (Level 1): Entropic Magic (Acceleration) (Pretty much Haste unless you want to use the Gamble spell or something else)
Weaponmaster (Level 1): Melee Weapon Mastery

Gamble spell can technically heal, but it is a gamble, as you roll a die to decide what you are going to get. For your own information, you cannot have more than 3 non-mastered classes so until you reach level 10 (Mastery) in one of the classes, that will be your 3 classes for now.

----------


## Chronicler

Apologies if my character's build is too similar to what Alaize-chan is going for. I had a different character that I was initially going to submit, but noticed after I had finished writing him up that his build was too close to dreamking's. (It seems Loremaster/Sharpshooter is a popular combo thanks to _Knowledge Is Power_.)

So anyhoo, this is my attempt at something else. [Working on something different.]

----------


## Llyarden

I'm still trying to figure out the fluff for my character, but I'll throw in my character sheet now at least.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Core Concept: Titan Gladiator Bandit of the Seven Seas

Theme: Justice

Origin: Darmata, the Fallen Citadel (Blurb)

Dice Profile: Average:
- Dexterity d6
- Insight d8
- Might d10
- Willpower d8

Fury 2 (Withstand, Frenzy)
Darkblade (Shadow Strike)
Guardian 2 (Protect, Dual Shieldbearer)

Equipment:
Double Runic Shield (300)
Bronze Plate (200)

HP: Level 5 + 5xMight 10 + 5 Fury + 5 Guardian + 5 Darkbearer = 70 (Crisis 35)
MP: Level 5 + 5xWillpower 8 = 45
IP: 6
Physical Defence: 11 armour + 4 double shield = 15
Magic Defence: 8 Insight Size + 4 double shield = 12
Initiative: 0 - 3 armour = -3
Starting Zenit: 0 + 60 = 60


Zenit Roll: (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## Melnibonean

> Apologies if my character's build is too similar to what Alaize-chan is going for. I had a different character that I was initially going to submit, but noticed after I had finished writing him up that his build was too close to dreamking's. (It seems Loremaster/Sharpshooter is a popular combo thanks to _Knowledge Is Power_.)
> 
> So anyhoo, this is my attempt at something else.
> 
> *Spoiler: Character Sheet*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are so many abilities and combos, some classes stand on their own easily but yeah look pretty cool.




> I'm still trying to figure out the fluff for my character, but I'll throw in my character sheet now at least.
> 
> *Spoiler: Mechanics*
> Show
> 
> Core Concept: Titan Gladiator Bandit of the Seven Seas
> 
> Theme: Justice
> 
> ...


Yeah take your time.

----------


## Alaize-chan

Oh... Totally at loss here

Will likely withdraw, sorry

----------


## Shadowz1797

> Well, going to keep it simple, what kind of character you want to play? 
> 
> Essentially, it goes like this:
> 
> -Write down your character Identity, essentially a short sentence summarizing how they see themselves currently: Royal Knight, Magitch Scientist, One-Eyed Samurai or Queen of the Thieves. Note that since you can invoke this Identity for stuff, if it is important to your character you could write down stuff like Fallen Elven Prince (there is no races mechanic but it's a way to represent it if part of your identity)
> 
> -Choose or Create a Theme for your character, a strong ideal or emotion: Ambition, Hope, Justice, Mercy etc...could be one of many themes for your character.
> 
> -Next Pick an Origin, where you are from, you can create a location, no problem, it can be a village or some fantastic place, like a palace on the Moon etc...
> ...


Sorry for my late response--have had a busy few days. Still interested and will get to thinking about what direction I want to go in. Atm I'm kind of interested in pursuing some sort of monk/healer combo, but please advise if that's not a real possibility.

Also, if you could let me know when you want all the details by, that would be really helpful so that I can make sure to have everything ready to go on schedule!

----------


## Melnibonean

> Oh... Totally at loss here
> 
> Will likely withdraw, sorry


Unfortunate, but I understand.




> Sorry for my late response--have had a busy few days. Still interested and will get to thinking about what direction I want to go in. Atm I'm kind of interested in pursuing some sort of monk/healer combo, but please advise if that's not a real possibility.
> 
> Also, if you could let me know when you want all the details by, that would be really helpful so that I can make sure to have everything ready to go on schedule!


It's totally possible so some kind of Monk and Healer

Fury (Level 3): Frenzy, Withstand (SL2)
Spiritist (Level 2): Spiritual Magic (SL 2: Heal, Mercy)

Frenzy essentially make it easier to crit with brawling, withstand you can heal yourself with the guard action, the spell Heal, well heal target(s) and the spell Mercy keep someone at 1 hp if they would go down to 0 hp in a turn.

I would like them by Wednesday (12/7)

----------


## Alaize-chan

Just want to add that I found pretty rude of Chronicler to not ask before overtaking my character concept.

----------


## Chronicler

To be fair, I had my PC done before you and the GM even hashed out whatever it was you were making--I just hadn't posted it yet. The similarity did take me by surprise since I already had to abandon my first concept. But I'm more than happy to come up with something else if you still want to continue on with your character. I was not trying to be intentionally rude. So, my apologies for that. There are other builds that I can try out and submit instead.

----------


## Alaize-chan

GM said nothing and seems pleased with your character and already set a date to finish. 

As far as I can tell he's more comfy with your already done character than helping me so yeah... Really got a very bad vibe here and lost interest if things are like that.

----------


## Melnibonean

Interesting, I simply don't think the mechanics are a big deal.

----------


## Chronicler

Third time's the charm, I hope.  :Small Tongue: 

Went with an archer (ranged debuffs & ranged damage) who can contribute a little bit of healing (low MPs).

*Spoiler: Character Sheet*
Show



*Arothiel the Archer*
Identity: Celadon Knight of the Order of the Sacred Grove
Theme: Duty (To hunt down the malevolent creatures spawned by the mysterious ancient ruins.)
Origin: Valley of Thorns

*Attributes*
Dexterity: d10
Insight: d10
Might: d6
Willpower: d6

Hit Points: 40 (Crisis: 20)
Mind Points: 40
Inventory Points: 6
Fabula Points: 3

Initiative Modifier: 0
Defense: 11
Magic Defense: 11

*Classes*
Sharpshooter (3 Levels): Ranged Weapon Mastery (SL 2), Warning Shot (SL 1)
Spiritist (2 Levels): Spiritual Magic (SL 2: _Cleanse_, _Heal_)

*Equipment*
Armor: Combat Tunic (150 z)
Main Hand & Off-Hand: Shortbow (200 z)
Accessory: (Empty)
Money: 150 zenits + (2d6 x 10)

----------


## Shadowz1797

It's totally possible so some kind of Monk and Healer

Fury (Level 3): Frenzy, Withstand (SL2)
Spiritist (Level 2): Spiritual Magic (SL 2: Heal, Mercy)

Frenzy essentially make it easier to crit with brawling, withstand you can heal yourself with the guard action, the spell Heal, well heal target(s) and the spell Mercy keep someone at 1 hp if they would go down to 0 hp in a turn.

I would like them by Wednesday (12/7)[/QUOTE]

Awesome! I'll get it to you by EOD Wednesday. Thinking about a real underdog sorta character that's the ruffian w/a (relatively) good heart type.

----------


## Shadowz1797

Alright so here's what I'm thinking:

*Spoiler: Galen Cormag*
Show

Identity: Meditative Bareknuckler

Starting Theme: Justice and/or Determination

*Origin 
*

Twenty-five years ago, Galen Cormag was born to a destitute mother in one of the Nerevan poorhouses, which line the eastern limits of the city's Merchant Quarter. To aid his mother and make ends meet, he operated as a "runner" for the merchants from a young age (a popular job for the Nerevani poor), navigating and running through the city streets to make deliveries of goods. This was a dangerous job, with thievery being commonplace among the dark alleys that were so often a runner's home. But because of his age and size, Galen resorted to his speed rather than any brawn, and perhaps to his own disbelief, was able to make it out of many otherwise sticky situations.

As he got older, he got stronger. And as he got stronger, he gained even more notoriety as a runner. No longer was he evading scraps over his cargo, but was welcoming them. He became known as the "Nerevani Knuckler," a barefisted runner of relentless speed, aggression, and grit. Reputations do have a cost, however. 

Not long after his 17th birthday, Galen was targeted by a consortium of rival runners, known as "The Black Wind." The Black Wind held a near monopoly on runners in the city, requiring them to pay into the organization to have at least a shot at safety when making runs (whether or not opposing runners would respect that status is another story). Galen paid into The Black Wind as a child, but had stopped at the age of 16 when he no longer needed their protection. This was problematic to them for two reasons. First, given his popularity among the merchants, Galen had been paying in one of the more substantial run cuts. Second, because of his street fighting prowess, very few of The Black Wind's enforcers, even in combination, could successfully impede his runs.

So, a large group of The Black Wind's enforcers showed up at Galen and his mother's door in the middle of the night. They broke into his house, tied his arms and dragged him out of bed, and proceeded to beat him senseless. Beyond the physical pain, Galen was humiliated and livid. All he could feel was pure, unadulterated rage. Having blacked out momentarily, he started to regain consciousness as the group was leaving, noting their faces. After recovering for a month, Galen sought these individuals out, to no avail. But on one fateful night, five months after his incident, Galen ran into the entire group at a popular runners' inn in the Merchant Quarter. Without even saying a word, Galen walked up to the closest one and sucker-punched them, knocking them out instantly. A brawl broke out, and Galen let his rage consume him, welcoming its power and blacking out. When he awoke, he was covered in blood from head to toe.

As he would later find out, Galen had killed three of the enforcers that night, something which shook him to his very core. A shell of his former self, he quit the runner life and left for the Nerevani Highlands, leaving his mother with enough money to survive for decades without him present. During his travels, he came across what he initially believed to be a secluded monastery, but what would turn out to be a training center for Xan Dian martial artists. Feeling wayward (and needing a roof over his head), Galen joined the school. Although Xan Dian seeks to hone the martial skills of its disciples, its primary focus is on exhaustive meditation and communing with nature. 

Galen has spent the last seven years of his life at this training center, learning to contain his rage, and rising rapidly through the ranks as the star pupil of the discipline's master, Shunsu. Itching to test his skills in the world and to atone for his sins, soon after his 25th birthday, Galen embarks on a journey to combat the monsters that plague Astra.


*Starting Classes* 

Fury (Level 3): Frenzy, Withstand (SL2)
Spiritist (Level 2): Spiritual Magic (SL 2: Heal, Mercy)

----------

